# Two Interesting Websites On Sikhism



## FireStorm (May 19, 2006)

Dear Members, 

The following websites will be very useful to the members: 

www.globalsikhstudies.net 

(a lot of PDF books and articles on sikhism - which explain sikhism in further detail)

& 
http://www.ggsacademy.com/

(I reccomend that you join the Gurbani course and listen to the mp3 files of Katha of Sukhmani Sahib, a lot of concepts will get clarified)

Akal Sahai 
Firestorm


----------



## Amardeep (May 19, 2006)

sath shri akal .

thank you very much. i have been looking for online books on sikhism.

thank u.


----------

